# Biting - what to do?



## Mindy's Mum (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi there I'm a new member.

I've had my Havanese (Mindy) for 5 years and she has always been so sweet-natured - well as you know these are such lovable dogs!

I have 2 grandchildren aged 4 and 2 and she has always been great with them, and the many other children she comes into contact with. But yesterday she was sitting beside me and my youngest grandaughter leant right across her with her face close to Mindy, and she snapped and bit her on the cheek 

(I am in the UK and I don't know about the US but a dog isn't put down here even if it bites someone unless there is a history of agression etc)

I was obviously devastated as she was cut and bleeding (thankfully she is ok and it is just superficial) and now I don't know what to do. Her parents are both understanding because nothing like this has ever happened before - everyone loves her because she is so sweet, but now I am so afraid of what to do to stop it happening again. I have been thinking of getting a muzzle for when she is around the children, but I don't know what to get or how to train her to use it. It's also a problem because she is a therapy dog and I visit a hospital with her once a fortnight (Obviously I will be telling them what happened) and I would hate to have to stop this.

I know this is an unusual problem with these dogs so I'm hoping someone here might have some advice? We go everywhere together and I'm not sure if it is because she is jealous of me - she would growl when my daughter's dog gets up beside me sometimes - and if so I don't know what to do about it.

Help please?? :Cry:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have no idea how to solve the problem. I think she was guarding you. I'm surprised she did that because it sounds like she has been around kids before. Maybe a professional trainer could help you out. What did you do when it happened? Maybe she learned something by your reaction? Zoey my 3 year old snapped at a 5 year old boy who came in her space to fast. I put her in time out for about 10 min. The next time the kids were around she was better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mindy's Mum said:


> Hi there I'm a new member.
> 
> I've had my Havanese (Mindy) for 5 years and she has always been so sweet-natured - well as you know these are such lovable dogs!
> 
> ...


My guess is that she was resting&#8230; possibly even asleep, and the child suddenly looming over her so close startled and scared her. She might even have gotten a pinch somewhere if the child REALLY leaned across her.

I don't think this is a temperament problem, but a management problem. Children need to be supervised closely around dogs and taught to respect their personal space. If your granddaughter had done this across a larger, more reactive dog, she could have had her face ripped off.

I would NOT muzzle your Hav, but I would supervise children around her much more closely, and TEACH the children how to treat her gently and respectfully. If you can't supervise for a few minutes, pop Mindy into a crate or ex-pen so that both she and the children are safe from each other.


----------



## Mindy's Mum (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you both for reply. Im not sure what action to take yet. My grandaughter wasnt annoying her but i think she was jealous My vet has advised a muzzle when she is around the children and im sad thinking about it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mindy's Mum said:


> Thank you both for reply. Im not sure what action to take yet. My grandaughter wasnt annoying her but i think she was jealous My vet has advised a muzzle when she is around the children and im sad thinking about it.


I certainly wasn't suggesting that your granddaughter was purposely annoying her! But children are inherently unpredictable and quick in their movements. Any time any person moves quickly close or over a dog, the dog can be startled, and startled dogs, even good dogs, sometimes react to being startled by defending themselves. The fact that your granddaughter wasn't severely bitten means that tour dog meant it as a "get away" warning. It's just unfortunate that it was your granddaughter's face that was so close to her.

Please keep in mind that if you muzzle your dog and still subject her to situations where she can be startled or made afraid, she is likely to end up showing more and worse behavioral problems, simply because you have taken her defense system away. It really is a far better solution ,for both her and the grands, to keep them separated, and at the same time teach the children to respect her space. As they mature, and can be trusted not to startle her, you can work on careful, supervised reintroduction.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What I didn't like when Zoey snapped was that the child now is afraid of her and wont even try to be friends. He is really the only kid she has been around. I hope your granddaughter can learn not to fear your Havanese and it was just a one time thing.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

this looks like a typical reaction that any dog might do. I 'd be very cautious with her when kids are involved. Once they have bitten like this , they are more apt to do the same in a similar situation. I'd really take a serious look at therapy work. Muzzles don't change behavior and in most cases make things worse. This is a tough call for sure. If you decide to use a muzzle, put it on well before children are present., . Because of its aversive nature generally ,you don't want it to be associated with the arrival of children. Treat any bite as serious. Simply because the wound was superficial doesn't mean the next one might be. There's a lot more fallout when there's a stranger that gets bitten. Err on the side of caution.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I am so sorry this has happened!  Please, please consider keeping your hav seperate from your grand children for now and seriously re consider a muzzle!!! That will most likely make the situation a LOT worse and not teach your hav anything but fear. 

The first thing that came to my mind was perhaps could your hav be sick? or have an injury that you aren't aware of? My hav has a tricky back and it acts up every now and then and the only symptom is that she gets SUPER cranky... of course because she's in PAIN. just a thought...


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm sorry this has happened. It's hard to give advice without knowing exactly what happened.

Since it's hard to know the specifics without watching a video of the situation, and I too agree, please don't muzzle your dog. not yet. If you can work with a trainer that uses positive reinforcement, and can observe your grand daughter interact with your dog, that may help.

I too believe that either your dog was startled or pinched a little, as well as 'guarding' you. if Mindy has growled when another dog is close to you, it's definitely a sign she sees you as a resource to guard and she doesn't want to 'share' you. 

If you are unsure of Mindy's behavior, then she should be in an ex-pen or not have access to your grand kids, till you get your confidence back in her. 

I know you feel torn, but it's best to keep the little people safe. 

If it makes you feel any better, my beloved Kara, anatolian rescue, she's bit me twice on the thigh, while I was asking her not to bark her face off at another dog, during a walk. I knew I was in over my head, and got a trainer. so I feel your pain.


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

That is sad. I think I would monitor very closely all interaction with children maybe even limit it but not deny it. I don't think I would use a muzzle I think it would remind the child of the bite and the child might begin to fear dogs.


----------

